# Meridian Martial Arts?



## goldwarrior (Aug 18, 2010)

Does anyone know of this school in Baltimore?  My boss said the guy who teaches is very good, but doesn't advertise.  I can't find any listing on this school.  They teach Hapkido, and other Korean Martial Arts I believe.


----------

